

Thoughts on editors (Emacs in particular) - charzom
http://pinard.progiciels-bpi.ca/opinions/editors.html

======
ivankirigin
The Hacker News community would do well to minimize discussions about optimal
editors. It just isn't that interesting or important.

~~~
nirs
Of course it is interesting - this is your major tool. Photographers are
obsessed with cameras, programmers with editors...

~~~
bluishgreen
I do quiet a bit of photography, imho photographers should not be obsessed
with camera. and that further implies that this is not a good explanation for
programmers to be obsessed with editors. The key word is "obsessed". You
should definitely think about it. But save the obsession for other important
things.

------
amichail
The choice of editor matters in the sense that you would gain quite a lot by
using an IDE with automated refactorings.

~~~
khoerling
Yes! Or, an IDE which integrates a debugging tool, key bindings, API-sensitive
auto-complete, run-time manipulation, and many other language-specific
features geared toward easing development in that language.

